# DaveW's car in 2007 spec



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Well after last year finishing the cosmetics of the car there really is only one thing left to do then


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

The secrets in the signature, whats the point of building a midnight club car if it cant reach 200mph 

so to start i bought one of these to help me along


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

but i needed something to bolt it too


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hot diggidy man!!

osg 3 litre + TO4Z = ????


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

then i thought cc's as -C- once said "there aint no replacement for displacement". So i got me one of these


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Fair Play Dave, that will be one of if not the best all round skyline in the UK. 

Its got the looks and the go!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im keeping the colour under the bonnet as i've grown use to the PINKish PURPLE 









More pics to come of the car going through the build


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

thought i'd want to stop her too so i got these


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks awesome Dave:smokin: 

Hope you get some great results with the 3.0 and T04Z.

I'm pleased with mine and it's only 2.8 

You going for the sequential then?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

need to check the credit card


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Good work.

Thats a car I'd like to see up close and personal.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Oi, those T04Z pics look very familiar!!

That'll make a cracking spec. Which housing T04Z are you going for?
Nice brakes too.

Good luck with the build.

Regards
Nito


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

housing will be Rod's choice oh thanks for the pic's mine arent here yet. Steve's taking a photo account of the build-up


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

If he remembers his camera.... lol


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Your car has got to be one of the nicest skyline around.
:smokin: 
keep up the good work. 

all the best
Bob :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

everything on that car is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Fantastic GTR!!!!  :smokin: 

James.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

saw your car at rb,s the other day - nice car!

i think you will need the seuential 6 speed box - we run a similar set up and ripped our box to bits after it had come on boost 3 or 4 times !!! 

Can i ask one thing dave - why does everyone buy the to4z off hks?? when you can get the exact same turbo elsewhere for 2k less - just doesnt have HKS in-printed in it!

Barrie


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks like an awesome car inside and out Dave.
Very  
Good luck with the build


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Holy Sh!t M8*

Your car is so sick.  
I love the pics, well done.
Would be nice to see the dyno #'s.
Dyno vids would be a bonus too.

You make me so jealous


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Midnight purple*

That is 1 slik looking machine.
Looks muscular Rude,wheels everythings flowing you are in tune with the GTR.

Gold and Midnight purple is just :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Looking good Dave! Can't wait to see it when it's done 

Some black GT4's and that would about as tough as a Skyline can


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Looking very good there bud, i look forward to takeing it for a test drive (this time ill bring my glasses along so i can see  )

Andy


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Very nice !! 6th pic down is a cracker. :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Dave

I seen you car sitting with a empty engine bay and a cheque on Steve's
desk for your new engine at the weekend.

Another one joins the 3L OS Club 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Dave,

  So that’s where the Euro Millions Lotto money went!!!!  

Definitely the most complete 33 in the country IMO.:smokin: :smokin:

Top bloke, Top car.


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

I've made this my new wallpaper, fantastic picture for a fantastic car, top job fella!


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

GORGEOUS


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

excelllent looking car. this is gonna be one hell of a car!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

can a clutch really look so sexy.................... it must be wrong to think so


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope your not going to put that in your car were its going to get dirty 
Could be a very cool (but expensive) ashtray, lol.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Dave

This is the one that you need to take all the extra power and torque 

Keith


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Dream Car*

Well Mr. Warrener, 

Your a lucky man Dave. That was already one cool car, it's now going to be the car of many peoples dreams. Simlpy stunning mate.:smokin: 

Your right about that clutch,  but I think Keith is right about which one your going to need. 

Ohh......and that box I mensioned? Your going to need that as well!!  

So, a 3.0Ltr OSG with a TZ04 and all the extras, what times are we looking at here folks??? Got to be in the 9's?? Anyone?

Andy.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Wheel choice    










or


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

keith said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> This is the one that you need to take all the extra power and torque
> 
> Keith


Jeeez!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Too many CE28N's around, common as muck


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

considering some black 19" LMGT4's


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Dave

Have you won the Euro lotto 

Keith


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

If u have can i have ur old wheels. lol. Why change ur wheels? Are those the ones off ebay?

Black will look good, but i love the wheels u have on cos they look like mine.

Graham


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

matt j said:


> Too many CE28N's around, common as muck


You know what i mean!!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Black wheels??? 

Not my choice, nor my money though. 

I think your current wheels are VERY hard to beat.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

And your existing wheels *need* to be changed because?















Or do I need to ring the police and tell them where they may find the rest of the £53 million???


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

only a thought guys       Now where's those platinum door handles i was looking at


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

There's always a set of Bugatti indicator storks at *four and a half thousand* pounds..................each! if the standard ones aren't up to the job.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

davew said:


> considering some black 19" LMGT4's


You know it 

CE28's are gorgeous (well I was baised) but they are getting a bit common now!

GT4's would look awesome, but they do need to be black!


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Dave you bloody tart you ...lol who you doing now man ....

swap you my racing harts for your wheels 

Gazza


----------



## northerncoupe (Jun 25, 2003)

Your r33 looks amazing, an inspiration for us all!

what about some black centred racing hart c4r's?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

your car is amazing! i think nismo GT4's will be best. also should switch the blade at the rear wing to something more aggressive.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lucky git!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


love it mate


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet build up, dave. IMHO, don't switch your 19s - you've done great so far. 

Cya O!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

a large crate from japan arrived at RB Motorsport today


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Will it ever end???????


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

davew said:


> a large crate from japan arrived at RB Motorsport today


Hi Dave 

would it look like this 

Keith


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

That crate looks promising:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

strangely enough it does 

and last week something else arrived too!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Barrie said:


> why does everyone buy the to4z off hks?? when you can get the exact same turbo elsewhere for 2k less - just doesnt have HKS in-printed in it!
> 
> Barrie


Ask the question back to yourself !!!!!!
The reason is because they are not the same ,If you do the research there are subtle and not so subtle differences that make the hks one better than others in its class. Why do you think anyone with a proper car runs these things as a choice?
Dave it looks stunning mate and i cant help admire your pursuit of perfection 
Jay


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Dave she certainly coming along very well. When you get her back i must come round and see her and start to drool at it profusley....as for mine well...i better get my ass in gear if i want mine to be anywhere close to yours. Nice to see it coming along.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

No wonder you haven't been to an Angel meeting for a while!!!

Now, ignore all those others, have a quiet word with me about the (now) spare parts you have as some of them may just fit nicely onto mine  

Unfortunately I've just sent the wheels off to be refurbished, otherwise I might have been tempted 

Good luck with the rebuild/mapping:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!!!!! very soooooooooooooooooon!!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

blueskygtr said:


> Ask the question back to yourself !!!!!!
> The reason is because they are not the same ,If you do the research there are subtle and not so subtle differences that make the hks one better than others in its class. Why do you think anyone with a proper car runs these things as a choice?
> Dave it looks stunning mate and i cant help admire your pursuit of perfection
> Jay


please tell me the differances ??????and tell me how you get more performance out of a hks to4z????? - rather than the same turbo - BOTH MADE BY GARRET

Barrie 

sure AET TURBO,S WILL TELL YOU !


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Dave,

Admit it, you only went for the TO4Z coz the plaque was the right colour.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice one Dave!
What cams are you using in your RB30?
Looking forward to hearing how she drives with the TO4Z.

Cam


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: well spotted Scott


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Scott said:


> Dave,
> 
> Admit it, you only went for the TO4Z coz the plaque was the right colour.



psml :clap: well done scott, 

Dave as said before, your car is lovely... cant wait to see her in the flesh

:bawling:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Cam

i had Rod sort out the head and stuck with my Tomei 260's. Should be fun once its ran in:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

ummmm ummm ii ammm the juggerrnautt!

top car, amazing engine.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

davew said:


>


Says it all really.:bowdown1: 

Oh....................................and I agree with Scott!


----------



## scoobster (Aug 8, 2003)

The run in time will feel longer than the wait to have it built mate but it will be worth it!!! looks even better in the flesh :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

im pretty surprised more people havent comented, probs all these noobs who dnt know wat the lil OS emblem means lol.


----------



## Pekuman (Mar 7, 2005)

We noobs just look silently at the shiny things with our mouths :O 



Haribo said:


> im pretty surprised more people havent comented, probs all these noobs who dnt know wat the lil OS emblem means lol.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Haribo said:


> im pretty surprised more people havent comented, probs all these noobs who dnt know wat the lil OS emblem means lol.



I know.... I know.... its the *O*perating *S*ystem of the metal thingy on the engine looking like thingy... isnt it??


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

That looks absolutely awesome Dave :smokin: 

Power to match the looks now then, very complete car that


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Well this is the most complete 33GTR i have ever come accross and dave deserves credit for making a work of art there.

The engine should be awesome and im certainly wanting to be taken out in it to see the differences ! The only problem for me is that once i have felt an RB30 with a TO4z im gonna start itching to get mine faster again.....

p.s. dave - if you decide to go for different wheels i want first dibs still !

(have you seen the bee-r b5's in chrome ???)


----------



## Kammy (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr W i'll come over in the black 33 & we should go for a run togeather! If you want any help running in give me shout:clap: :clap:


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice.... real real nice


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Its so funny, u dont even bother with words anymore... LOL

Then who needs to with your car, no one ever reads it anyway.... just too busy looking at pics..


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

next you need to use it properly and and let it have a bit off the start line ! lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeh Barrie you were right, its needs at least 7k to get off the line without bogging down. 7500 felt just right:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Awesome spec, some serious coin spent there!



blueskygtr said:


> The reason is because they are not the same ,If you do the research there are subtle and not so subtle differences that make the hks one better than others in its class.


Like WHAT for example? Not saying your wrong, just asking what you mean exactly. What makes a T4Z perform so differently to say, I dunno, a GT4088R or similar.

Deffo looks loads cooler tho!


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

davew said:


> Yeh Barrie you were right, its needs at least 7k to get off the line without bogging down. 7500 felt just right:thumbsup:



what time did you do in the end dave ?

Yep ,7000 is perfect for us and our car is one of the best off the line  

Barrie


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

didnt bother picking up my slips that day, finding a 3" nail sticking out of my rear tyre just as i was about to stage made me slightly undercook it for the day. Many thanks to Chris from Zoom who saw it and helped me out with some tyre weld:wavey:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

typical getting a nail in tyre at that sh** hole


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Soooooooo put's mein the mood for a midnight purple 33.

Gorgeous!:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

not the best of pictures but here go's

new Do-Luck Drag Boot courtesy of Mr Ito of Do-Luck Racing Japan and Andy Barnes of Sumo Racing:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: The C'F from a friend Mr Linney:wavey: :wavey: 









The Drag spoiler is a complete replacement boot lid, the fit and finish really are superb, my body shop were amazed that it bolted straight into position................ and its well light!!!!


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Gotta hand it to you Dave thats one of the nicest 33's i've ever seen!! :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

many thanks for the compliments, i'm very proud to say its 'home-grown'  but my wife and bank balance disagree:blahblah: :blahblah: 

it all started from this.......................................................................


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

davew said:


> but my wife and bank balance disagree:blahblah: :blahblah:


he he

I know what that feels like...

But my wife told me not to sell mine and finish it off..:runaway: 
Hmmm maybe she wants something in return.. 

PS, your car still the best 33 IMO, keep it coming

Edit: maybe we should start a thread : Then and now, and post pics up of how the car looked when you bought it, and now,trying to capture the now pic in the same position and angle as the fisrt pic..


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

i saw this car in the flesh on sunday (at the stadium of light).

it is a stunning car m8  

i was going to say hello but you seemed to be on your mobile all the time


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

sorry if i seemed busy mate, next time you see me take my moby off me:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

hey dave, cant wait to see the car in the flesh and get taken for a spin !!!
Mine is still underway with some parts being upgraded and im dying to get it back, shouldnt be too long now..

I see you have sold/selling your front seats, i can get you some real nice ones to upgrade to, have you seen mine yet ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi pete

hope your keeping well, perhaps there will be another meet before the season ends and i'll take you for a drive:squintdan :squintdan I've already got my replacement seats sorted but thanks for the offer


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

So what power and torque are you pushing out of this beast now then dave ?


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

davew said:


> sorry if i seemed busy mate, next time you see me take my moby off me:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


will do mate,are you going to the jap meet at the nissan factory on Sun 5th Nov ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

should be able to make that one  

Pete, i havent the foggiest what bhp im running, all i know is that it isnt fully mapped up yet so thers more to come:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

nice one dave,i should have my car back for that one. :smokin: 

details can be found here,

http://www.japtuner.co.uk/

dont know if your a member ?


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

keep up the good work dave!


----------

